# Diluted blood line



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you think that even the tightest bloodlines dilute with time untill they no longer are what they were intended? Like someday there will not be anymore redboy, jeep, OFRN etc.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I think eventually everything becomes diluted after a while unless there is an abundance amount of line breeding by multiple groups. Unless you go directly to Crenshaw (JEEP) to get one I think it will eventually dilute. IMHO...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

"The only dog that is 100% Jeep is Jeep" -Marty


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the dogs have to be bred responsibly to ensure they retain there characteristic traits,but if bred right they will remain what they are.
hows that for a vague answer,hehe!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, what makes sence to me is to go to the main sourse or same breeder of he has inbred the line. Anything else or away from the breeder or the actual dog is diluted, JMOP. JJmm, it can olso be an attempt to better the line and start a new one.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

SEO said:


> JJmm, it can olso be an attempt to better the line and start a new one.


Well, if that's what then goal of the kennel is, that would be diluting the line and forcing a new one. So actually you are removing that line by attempting to create a new one. On paper it'll be there 10 gens back but it'll be removed eventually.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

you cant linebreed or inbreed forever,you have to avoid a genetic depression[recession,whatever,dont get technical]and outcross.
I dont know jack squat about breeding,but i know that much.
Shoot,you can go to another breeder with similar blood and harvest some of that,keep it tight,but still stay away from a family breeding,at least that is what i think.
breeding is a science,not exactly a art as some say to me at east,but definitely a science.at least to be a good breeder,anyone can match to like dogs and produce a litter of byb crap,that is not a accomplishment,in fact it is a anti accomplishment,it takes no skill,or knowledge,or intelligence/experience.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

cane76 said:


> you cant linebreed or inbreed forever,you have to avoid a genetic depression[recession,whatever,dont get technical]and outcross.
> I dont know jack squat about breeding,but i know that much.
> Shoot,you can go to another breeder with similar blood and harvest some of that,keep it tight,but still stay away from a family breeding,at least that is what i think.
> breeding is a science,not exactly a art as some say to me at east,but definitely a science.at least to be a good breeder,anyone can match to like dogs and produce a litter of byb crap,that is not a accomplishment,in fact it is a anti accomplishment,it takes no skill,or knowledge,or intelligence/experience.


What is a genetic depression?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

its like when two humans breed together and one has 6 toes and three eyes,lol.
im not sure scientificaly,but in theroy i believe it is when the offspring is two closley related and problems start to arise in health and temperment from inbreeding/line breeding.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh ok.........


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> I think the dogs have to be bred responsibly to ensure they retain there characteristic traits,but if bred right they will remain what they are.
> hows that for a vague answer,hehe!


Very true.

I think that line breeding can keep a bloodline true to itself as long as the APBT exist. Yes it has to be done correctly and yeah, it is a SCIENCE. Its straight up genetics class. Linebreeding can be done indefinitely as long as you have a large enough gene pool to begin with and dont go to tight to often. Just look at Colby.


----------



## darra1960 (Oct 24, 2009)

I am new to this and I understand that you don't want to pass on any bad traits. My male (going to be) stud dog is going to the vet to be genetically tested next month. The reason is, I like his looks, his temperment and everything about him. However, I know his parents and that is all the further back of his bloodline that I know. Is this all I should do?? He is a big dog and I like that big dog look. I would like to start my own bloodline but I am not sure exactly what to do?? Anyone help with any other ideas to make sure he would be a good stud dog??


----------

